# Team #2 - The Quiet Killers



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread. 

Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe


bigbucks1702​booner212​bowhunt31382​GB3YO2​golfanddeernut2​Kennenhorton2​ManOfKnight2​MathewsMan852​Midlife Crisis2​moej2​palmatedbuck042​smithja10422​STILLxSTALKINGx2​Tbass35742​Turkey Agent2​


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Checking in!!


----------



## MathewsMan85

Checking in. Good luck this year


----------



## Kennenhorton

Hey! Looking forward to stacking them up with y’all this year!


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Checked in. Going to Kentucky in late October in hopes of getting a nice buck. I've scored a minimum of 100 points for my teams every year since I entered this contest in its 3rd season. If I don't put up 100 points this year it will mean that I have died. Hoping that won't be the case. Don't be confused by the flag under my name - I'm using a VPN and I will bounce around the world. I am located in CT.


----------



## bowhunt3138

Checking in from NH.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

3 New Englanders so far! We should get handicap points for that, LOL!

I'm Joe; I'm 45 and live in Eastern CT. I'm currently a full-time student in grad school going into my final year to become a licensed mental health counselor. I should have at least 2-3 full days a week to hunt this fall after manipulating my school and intern schedule! I hunt public land here in CT, and It's a rough go. If you see a deer, you've had an amazing day. That does not deter me as I've been hunting these woods since the late 80s early 90s. My old man still hunts with me and he has been hunting this same piece of woods since the late 70s. There's a lot of history and sentimental meaning to me where I hunt, and I love it! Looking forward to following along with y'all this season!


----------



## Tbass3574

Make it 4 new Englanders, upstate NY here, but heading to SE Ohio mid November for a week. Glad to be aboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

Just checking in, from pa! Will be hunting PA NY OH and possibly TX. Heading up north for Black bear end of this month. TurkeyAgent we’re on the same team!


----------



## Turkey Agent

Checking in from MS


----------



## Turkey Agent

smithja1042 said:


> Just checking in, from pa! Will be hunting PA NY OH and possibly TX. Heading up north for Black bear end of this month. TurkeyAgent we’re on the same team!


Good deal


----------



## bigbucks170

checking in from Illinois ..but I also lease land in Indiana ...should be a great year ..if lithium batteries 
ever become available again I will have a bunch of photos and videos to share ...Good Luck everyone


----------



## GB3YO

Checking in from Montana 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Welcome aboard fellas. How’s everyone’s preseason going. Put my cameras up two weeks ago, not blessed with great deer around here in Ny but did jump probably a 145” 10 point when I went in, couple decent 100” 8 points on camera so far. Goal is at least two does for me or a doe and at least 100” which is typically a 3.5-4.5 year old for my area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

Checking in from IL as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Tbass3574 said:


> Welcome aboard fellas. *How’s everyone’s preseason going.* Put my cameras up two weeks ago, not blessed with great deer around here in Ny but did jump probably a 145” 10 point when I went in, couple decent 100” 8 points on camera so far. Goal is at least two does for me or a doe and at least 100” which is typically a 3.5-4.5 year old for my area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've shot my bow a few times, the season opens september 15th. I haven't scouted at all, but that is normal for me. I adapt to whatever the season throws my way. I scout my way in and mostly set up in a new spot. I don't run trail cameras as I like the element of surprise, and I feel that it makes me work harder and become a better woodsman. That's just my opinion, and I would probably benefit from running cams, who knows!


----------



## booner21

Anybody have an idea for a name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

Checking in from SW PA. Looking forward to a good year. Let's everyone get at least a doe. I am semi retired and have several good places to hunt this year, including my own 23 acres with some food plots. Good luck!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

booner21 said:


> Anybody have an idea for a name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Quiet Killers


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Waiting on those highlighted to check in


----------



## Kennenhorton

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> The Quiet Killers


Fitting since we’ve got almost the lowest amount of replies so far haha. I guess we’re all just too busy getting ready to slay some. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennenhorton

golfanddeernut said:


> Checking in from SW PA. Looking forward to a good year. Let's everyone get at least a doe. I am semi retired and have several good places to hunt this year, including my own 23 acres with some food plots. Good luck!


I’m always good for 2 does a year. I’m a meat hunter, so shooting does isn’t a problem. I do plan to make it out to a few of the several WMAs here in OK during November though and hope to have the same luck I did last year. Ended up shooting my first buck with a bow on my second day ever hunting public land. Not a monster by any means but was a really cool experience! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

Kennenhorton said:


> Fitting since we’ve got almost the lowest amount of replies so far haha. I guess we’re all just too busy getting ready to slay some. I like it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it also unless anyone objects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

Kennenhorton said:


> I’m always good for 2 does a year. I’m a meat hunter, so shooting does isn’t a problem. I do plan to make it out to a few of the several WMAs here in OK during November though and hope to have the same luck I did last year. Ended up shooting my first buck with a bow on my second day ever hunting public land. Not a monster by any means but was a really cool experience!
> View attachment 7675483
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great buck.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Kennenhorton said:


> I’m always good for 2 does a year. I’m a meat hunter, so shooting does isn’t a problem. I do plan to make it out to a few of the several WMAs here in OK during November though and hope to have the same luck I did last year. Ended up shooting my first buck with a bow on my second day ever hunting public land. Not a monster by any means but was a really cool experience!
> View attachment 7675483
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking buck and a trophy in my eyes!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

I sent a PM to the 3 that have not checked in yet.


----------



## moej

Checking In.

In Illinois as well. Will be hunting some public in the norther part of the state as well as a lease in southern.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Quiet Killers is fine with me. Now shhhh. 😂


----------



## ManOfKnight

I’m here guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight

Public land here in Iowa. Should be able to get us 100 points at minimum with does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Quiet killers is good with me as well. Shooting for two does as well hopefully more, not a whole lot in cams yet but bucks typically don’t move in till early October where I hunt, and the entire property is planted with corn so until they start cutting its gonna be interesting. This guy didn’t get shot I’m thinking he’s the one I saw while scouting


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

Quiet killers sounds good


----------



## Kennenhorton

You guys have some good looking deer on camera! Always cool to see them growing.

I shot 3D today and didn’t do very well score wise, but I was killing deer so that’s all that matters to me. I hope you all are having as good of a time getting ready for the season as I am. Won’t be long now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Checking in


----------



## bigbucks170

I got seed for my food plots ...we normally plant about now but hope to be planting first week of september


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Sweet! All checked in!

I also sent 12-Ringr a PM to let him know we are all accounted for.


----------



## GB3YO

Season is getting close can't wait I got 3 buck tags in my pocket for montana. Didn't even know that was possible but I picked up a either sex whitetail tag in the surplus tags.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

A few I am watching. I have the thread going called ** Watch them grow ***.that has quite a few posts. I have been starting this for the last 5 years.


----------



## smithja1042

Name sounds good to me!

Got a few good ones. And bigger will show up I hope. Definitely gotta take a few doe off the new property here this year. Ohio should be good and NY I never know what I’ll get into up there.


----------



## booner21

Glad someone’s got deer to shoot I have a whole pile of dinks so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Nice bucks smith. Had a nice one pop up
This morning for my area here in upstate NY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

We have our first velvet season Sept 16-18 here in MS, going to be hot but got to try it.


----------



## ManOfKnight

Going out to public land and dropping the three cell cams I picked up for super cheap on eBay. This land has had Booners shot on it almost every year during shotgun season. 

Hopefully I’ll get pics back on the mock scrapes I’ll be making. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moej

What cell trail cams on ebay? Cheap knockoffs or did you find a good deal on name brand?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I have 5 stands up and 3 Tactacam Reveal cameras out - giving me pictures of nothing but a dog on the loose and a spotted fawn. I did see three young bucks as I was looking out my kitchen window a few weeks ago, but this is not as much activity as I had hoped to see at this point. Our season opens Sept 15 and I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## smithja1042

He’s been camera shy I guess [emoji2371]


----------



## Tbass3574

He’s a stud that’s a good looking deer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

Gator season open yesterday here in MS, my son got this one last night


----------



## Bisch

That’s a big ole lizard!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turkey Agent

Bisch said:


> That’s a big ole lizard!!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


11’4 535lbs he was fat


----------



## ManOfKnight

Dang. Nice gator

Still zero pics of bucks. Getting worried. My prized spot where I always see bucks hasn’t had a single buck walk by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennenhorton

I bet they show up. They always seem to.

It’s starting to get real around here. Doing the final bit of tweaking on my arrows and I just got time off of work approved for the 5th of October through that weekend. Should have some does to contribute from that trip. I’m getting super excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight

Finally have the first buck on camera and had to turn the sensor down as it was taking so many pics of blowing plants. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight

I need more pics of him. The pic isn’t great. This is public land so he probably won’t make it through the winter shotgun pushers but I don’t know if he’s a shooter. Mass doesn’t look there to score too high but he’s plenty wide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight

Here is a higher resolution pic. Looks like a 9 pointer. Not bad for first buck pic though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Definitely a nice spread and mass looks pretty good, don’t know what size deer you have in your area but I wouldn’t think twice about letting an arrow fly on him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight

Normally a 180 or better is taken out of one of the two local public areas during shotgun season. 150s are not common but around. I’ve seen a few in this area where this camera is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

Thats a nice buck


----------



## Tbass3574

Two that popped up this week the second guy looks like he has a longer snout he may be a shooter first guy I can’t tell if he’s 2 or 3 any one got any thoughts? I’m leaning toward 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

Our season opens up in 2b in PA Saturday. I am ready to go and hope for some cooler temps.


----------



## Tbass3574

Good luck to anyone getting out soon. New critter on the hit list now, he ripped one of the antennas off my tacticam reveal


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

That’s a stud !


----------



## Midlife Crisis

He'd look good on your wall!


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Got out yesterday afternoon. Shot opportunity on a small doe - but she was with her spotted fawn, so no. Plenty of time left in the season and plenty of deer around. Good luck to all!


----------



## gregmcvay

Could have shot a big doe twice today, but she was with two fawns. I gave her a pass for now.


----------



## bigbucks170

planted two food plots of brassica and winter bulbs and sugar beets on 9-6 ..it only rained
once a little bit 1/4" since then ...suppose to get some rain today should really help


----------



## bigbucks170

the other bottom plot


----------



## golfanddeernut

looking good


----------



## bigbucks170

deer are using the plots ...


----------



## bigbucks170

I also got small 8 pointer on camera on public land by my house ...I have two buck tags for Illinois
so I will shoot this 8 if I see it opening weekend ..


----------



## bigbucks170

video


----------



## bigbucks170

video


----------



## Tbass3574

That’s a nice one. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

How’s everyone doing? Patiently waiting for PA opener next weekend. Been seeing a few good public land bucks while I’m out coyote hunting. Aside from that my cameras are doing nothing! Doe galore though and we’ll some need to hit the freezer so that’s an easy 100 points! Does go a long way! Let’s get after it, and good luck all.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Hey y'all Quiet killers! lol! My season opened on the 15th in CT. I've been out a few times. My first day out, I had a banner hunt with 7 deer sighted. the ones that were in range unfortunately weren't in range until after legal shooting light had expired. I was at full draw on a spike, but hadn't ranged any distances (First hunt of the year rookie mistake) and didn't want to make a bad shot. I'll be heading out again tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday. Good luck y'all!


----------



## MathewsMan85

Our season opened the 17th in PA. I have some bucks behind the house that are showing up daily, but nothing that’s gotten me excited yet. My brother and I have a bunch of real nice bucks up camp. Going to wait until the 16th to hit the woods.


----------



## bigbucks170

little action on the plots this morning


----------



## gregmcvay

On the board. This the biggest doe I have ever shot. The matriarch that would bust me.


----------



## smithja1042

gregmcvay said:


> View attachment 7709589
> 
> On the board. This the biggest doe I have ever shot. The matriarch that would bust me.


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## GB3YO

Congrats way to go

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

thats Awesome !! Congrats ...GREAT shot too....Oh yeah ...opening day tomorrow here in Illinois 
hope to get lucky


----------



## Tbass3574

Nice shot! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennenhorton

Hey everybody. Congrats to those already shooting deer. It’s finally opening day here in Oklahoma. Great to have a bow in my hand again. I’ve been out scouting for the past two days in preparation of the opener and I bumped a nice deer yesterday afternoon. Hoping he shows back up. This is just a for fun trip really, next week I’ll get some does on the board. Good luck out there and stay safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

Had a good one come by and well he caught wind, didn’t expect him to come in from where he did. 140’s kinda made me sick. But it’s hunting.


----------



## smithja1042

That’ll eat!!


----------



## Tbass3574

Nice! Stacking the slick heads fellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

Nice shooting !! more points and tasty steaks ..Congrats ...I hope to get on the roll with you guys soon


----------



## smithja1042




----------



## Kennenhorton

Something funky going on over my right shoulder…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Kennenhorton said:


> View attachment 7713580
> 
> Something funky going on over my right shoulder…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd place for a deer nap, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennenhorton

Killed two more does tonight. Can only get points for one more but the freezer doesn’t know that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

Congratulations guys !


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can someone from your team connect with me via PM.....someone with the username gregmcvay registered a doe to your team, but I don't have a gregmcvay anywhere in the contest...just want to be sure I am not missing something..or a username change took place..

I only need one team member to respond via PM - 

Thanks!!


----------



## booner21

About another 2weeks before I will be out, my boys were able to harvest a couple deer last weekend during the youth season here.glad to you guys having some luck


----------



## golfanddeernut

12-Ringer said:


> Can someone from your team connect with me via PM.....someone with the username gregmcvay registered a doe to your team, but I don't have a gregmcvay anywhere in the contest...just want to be sure I am not missing something..or a username change took place..
> 
> I only need one team member to respond via PM -
> 
> Thanks!!


Damn somehow I have 2 names. Hopefully 12ringer gets it straightened out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I got it, you're points will be added in on the next update....FYI...you're not the only one this has happened too, trying to look into it as it is quite nerve racking for me trying to run this contest (lol)....not your fault at all, some 'system glitch' is what the backside techies are telling me....congrats on the success!!!


----------



## golfanddeernut

12-Ringer said:


> I got it, you're points will be added in on the next update....FYI...you're not the only one this has happened too, trying to look into it as it is quite nerve racking for me trying to run this contest (lol)....not your fault at all, some 'system glitch' is what the backside techies are telling me....congrats on the success!!!


thanks I saw it wasn't updated yet.


----------



## moej

Killed my first deer with a bow in 10 years last night.


----------



## Kennenhorton

moej said:


> Killed my first deer with a bow in 10 years last night.
> View attachment 7721836


Heck yeah! That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Turkey Agent

moej said:


> Killed my first deer with a bow in 10 years last night.
> View attachment 7721836


That’s great congratulations !


----------



## bigbucks170

Oh Yeah !!! more points for the team !! Congrats thats awesome ...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

Congrats on the kills y'all!! I've been hitting it hard without any success as of yet. The best is yet to come. Keep spilling blood!!


----------



## smithja1042

moej said:


> Killed my first deer with a bow in 10 years last night.
> View attachment 7721836


Awesome, congrats! I unfortunately wiffed on a giant here in pa 40 yards rushed it in a lane I didn’t need to and hit a branch. Watched and he walked away in the thicket without a clue what happened. Heading to Ohio next week!


----------



## golfanddeernut

Good luck to everyone. I saw 2 bucks last night and the one was chasing already. I have to go to Florida for a few days to check the damage/repairs on our place in Cape Coral, then I will be back for my favorite time of the year, when it comes to bow hunting. Let's put some big ones down!


----------



## smithja1042

Well haven’t been able to get on another good buck yet but…


----------



## Tbass3574

smithja1042 said:


> Well haven’t been able to get on another good buck yet but…


Nice! Congrats I passed on one last week that was about 180 pounds and I’m regretting it, have a couple on the farm pushing 400 so trying to hold out but nice kill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

Tbass3574 said:


> Nice! Congrats I passed on one last week that was about 180 pounds and I’m regretting it, have a couple on the farm pushing 400 so trying to hold out but nice kill!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! 213# 9 years 8 months old. Was tagged for research. Pretty awesome story behind her to. They actually trapped her from around where I shot her and relocated her to sgl 215 which is 150 miles away and she returned. Pretty awesome. She came into 10 yards and ran about 20 yards after the shot.


----------



## Turkey Agent

smithja1042 said:


> Well haven’t been able to get on another good buck yet but…


Nice congratulations !


----------



## ronsfsd

As a newbie here, this should be fun to watch!


----------



## Tbass3574

smithja1042 said:


> Nice! 213# 9 years 8 months old. Was tagged for research. Pretty awesome story behind her to. They actually trapped her from around where I shot her and relocated her to sgl 215 which is 150 miles away and she returned. Pretty awesome. She came into 10 yards and ran about 20 yards after the shot.


Wow that’s awesome, I don’t know about where you are but I’ve been hunting the same area for 15+ years, when I started it was rare to even get one on camera let alone kill one, now I’m getting 4-6 different bear a season on camera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

I got a new target buck. He needs to start showing in daylight.


----------



## Tbass3574

Wow what a stud, any history with him or did he just pop up out of nowhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Well, I didn't get it done in KY. The targeted buck never came in during daylight. I could have shot a 5.5 yr old slob that might have been in the 130s, but that was not what I was looking for. I am back in CT and will put a couple on the ground. Hopefully some bone so it won't be just 100 points...

Congrats to all who have net with success!


----------



## GB3YO

Spent my entire general archery season here in MT chasing bull elk no cigar. One very close call for wife on a giant bull and then i got to full draw twice on different occasions just couldnt connect the dots. Still tryin now with rifle but im about to switch modes to whitetails the ruts coming soon. Im gonna put my boots to the ground one more time this weekend in the elk woods then im chasing bucks.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

Tbass3574 said:


> Wow what a stud, any history with him or did he just pop up out of nowhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe this is a buck I saw last year. I did get a daylight picture. 

Also I almost got this other buck tonight on my property. 15 yards but behind leaves.

My buddy shot one tonight we are going to recover tomorrow.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Had a nice 8 point (for CT) in front of me yesterday afternoon, but quartering to me. I was waiting and hoping for a broadside shot, but a flock of turkeys showed up behind me and slightly downhill out of the buck's view. They kicked up so many leaves scratching for food that the buck spooked and bounded off. I will get my revenge on Thanksgiving Day!


----------



## Tbass3574

Been out a decent amount seen a lot of does nothing in range and all buck movement at night. Hoping after this north east heat wave it picks up, planning for some all day sits next week here in NY then off to SE Ohio the 13-19th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

Definitely not my biggest but a great public land hunt in OH, and definitely going to be a great memory and story.


----------



## Tbass3574

Nice deer congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GB3YO

Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennenhorton

smithja1042 said:


> Definitely not my biggest but a great public land hunt in OH, and definitely going to be a great memory and story.


Congrats man! I had one about like that on my local WMA at about 20 yards he just got saved by a small limb. I grunted at him while he was making a rub and he came on a string. I’m headed out later today to the panhandle of OK to try my luck at some mule deer. Should be a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

Congratulations !


----------



## Justinlow681

How do I get in those list. Hailing from Oregon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042




----------



## MathewsMan85

I ended up killing an 8 point November 1st. Jefferson County Pennsylvania. We had 8 guys hunting all week up “camp” and 4 of us killed bucks. It was an awesome week. Good luck guys!


----------



## golfanddeernut

MathewsMan85 said:


> I ended up killing an 8 point November 1st. Jefferson County Pennsylvania. We had 8 guys hunting all week up “camp” and 4 of us killed bucks. It was an awesome week. Good luck guys!


That was a good week!


----------



## golfanddeernut

I missed on Nov 1st, a vine gone it the way. It has been too warm and not much movement. Hopefully better this week.


----------



## ManOfKnight

I’m finally headed out Wednesday through Sunday on public land here in Iowa. 

Hoping to put one or two on the ground. I only get one buck tag but I’ll have an antlerless as well. 

So excited to finally get in the field 

Friday is supposed to get COLD. Any buck not locked down should be cruising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewsMan85

A few pictures. He was 18 1/2 wide. Nice pa buck


----------



## smithja1042

MathewsMan85 said:


> A few pictures. He was 18 1/2 wide. Nice pa buck


Nice, congrats! Ya get him scored up and checked into the scoring thread?


----------



## moej

I'll be out on my lease in southern illinois this Friday-Tuesday. Going to have a 30-40 degree temp drop and lows in the 20's. Should be just about perfect.


----------



## ManOfKnight

Finally in a tree. Haven’t seen any bucks. Saw two young does. Figured with temps so cold I’d see more movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GB3YO

In the stand tonight man this season has been a grind. Early elk season to now switchin between gun and bow when im to tired to walk anymore. The mountains in Montana r grueling for this big middle age guy gets harder every year. Good luck to u guys still out there.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

Finally killed a decent deer this evening. Sorry I have been Mia from the thread been a little hectic this year. I haven’t scored him but will get him roughed tomorrow. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

booner21 said:


> Finally killed a decent deer this evening. Sorry I have been Mia from the thread been a little hectic this year. I haven’t scored him but will get him roughed tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats nice deer!


----------



## Tbass3574

Awesome deer man congrats let’s hear the story when you have time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Finally got one: 110 5/8 old buck with a lot of character


----------



## booner21

Tbass3574 said:


> Awesome deer man congrats let’s hear the story when you have time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Tbass3574 said:


> Awesome deer man congrats let’s hear the story when you have time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually a pretty unique story, sunday this deer came by me at 40 yards and I bleated to stop him it was pretty still and he ducked and I hit him high. He ran off without finding a drop of blood. 3 days later on Wednesday I happen to see him stand up out of his bed in some crp about the time I had to get down and get ready to pick kids up from school. I called in a few favors to my parents to pick up the kids. I sat and watched the deer bedded 125 yards away from me for 4 hours from 1030-230. He finally stood up and walked right to me. First arrow ended up not making it through the shoulder blade second one landed true and I watched him fall from the stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfanddeernut

good job guys, I missed a big one at 40 yards in a snow storm a few days ago. Still trying, in 2b allegheny county we can still hunt in PA until the 25th. Have to switch target bucks.


----------



## ManOfKnight

Dang. We need to discuss what decent is. Congrats to all those who connected or even got a shot. End of the rut Here and I’ve seen practically nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

ManOfKnight said:


> Dang. We need to discuss what decent is. Congrats to all those who connected or even got a shot. End of the rut Here and I’ve seen practically nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji16], I am fortunate to live in the Midwest in an area that has some good deer. He rough scored 163 which doesn’t quite crack my top 5 I do understand it may be a deer of many lifetimes in different areas of the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

Congratulations good job guys !


----------



## GB3YO

Congrats to everyone who has connected still out there trying to fill a tag. Happy Thanksgiving everyone 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GB3YO

Finally got me one bite size spot and stalk public land 68 yards she didnt go 50 yards man i like this carbon levitate









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

Thats awesome Congrats !! I am still out trying ..hunting hard till the end


----------



## bigbucks170

Merry Christmas Team !! I been getting a buck on camera is it the same one ?


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## bigbucks170

Dang I missed out not going today !!! taking off work tomorrow will give it my best shot


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## Midlife Crisis

Good luck!!


----------



## GB3YO

Got another doe for the freezer last night second sit in a saddle this year. Got the cruzer xc saddle and seeker platform at the end of last season. I recently bought a 3 pack of tetherd gen3 one sticks super light. First year hunting from a saddle this is gonna be a great tool for run and gun. One thing I've noticed is i have less lower back pain in the saddle over a treestand. Happy new years and good luck.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

wow Congrats !! thats awesome ...Happy New year !!!


----------



## golfanddeernut

Anyone still hunting? I probably will get out a couple more times then heading to Florida for the season. Congrats to everyone that scored and nice sharing with the quiet killers!


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I have been trying to get out there for a doe - but for the past 10 days (while the weather has been wonderful) I have had an upper respiratory infection. I'm guessing my hacking would alert the deer to my presence...


----------



## Turkey Agent

I retired 4 weeks ago today, I’m hunting until the end of the month. Should be good ruts winding down does will be regrouping hitting the food.


----------



## bigbucks170

I shot a baby buck for 50 points and meat !!!


----------



## Turkey Agent

Congratulations


----------

